# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل

## فاطمه99099

سلام بچه ها راسته که میگن اونایی که زیر18معدلشون نمیتونن رشته های تاپ پزشکیو....بخونن؟؟؟من میخوام ترمیم شرکت کنم الان دیره؟!شرایطش چجوریه؟؟اگه بخوام شرکت کنم کجا ثبت نام کنم؟؟؟کی امتحاناشه؟؟؟من معدلم چون نخوندم16/8شد الان پشیمونم اگه میخوندم خیلی بالا میشدم ولی حیف نخوندم بنظرتون چیکار کنم من

----------


## Mr Sky

*شایعه هست.......چرا اینقد زود باور میکنید......خبری باشه سایت سنجش اعلام میکنه*

----------


## Amir h

مطمئن باشین تو کنکور 96 و 97 این اتفاق نخواهد افتاد از این خبرا نیست

----------

